
Ask HN: Where Are the Chop Sympathizers? - whb07
There was a big thread a week or so ago, where many came out in favor and were actively part of the area. What are your thoughts now with what Chief Best says are a number of rapes, assaults, and murders?
======
schoen
I don't think HN is the best place for this question; definitely not when it's
phrased like that.

Yes, it's sometimes frustrating that there isn't a way to do an "I told you
so" or "notice that your judgment was poor". (For example, in a COVID-19
thread here back in February or so, I predicted that the pandemic would have
minor impacts on the U.S., but other people in that thread who might have been
skeptical of that prediction have no useful way to follow up to correct me or
point out that I got it wrong.)

But even if that's potentially a flaw with the way HN discussions go, your
question is phrased in a flamebaity way and is very unlikely to lead to a
constructive discussion.

~~~
whb07
I agree, but there’s no other way to reach out to the large % who supported
this “movement”.

For whatever reason, perhaps because they’ve enjoyed fruits of labor by
others, their views coming from an educated class skew significantly left.

Makes sense something like this happened in Seattle.

